# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Aves de Campotéjar

## pablovelasco

Tarabilla Común



Malvasía hembra con plumaje de invierno, más oscuro.



Cernícalo Primilla, si no me equivoco, está un poco lejos, qué opináis?



Colirrojo Tizón



Verdecillo

En fin, no son fotos tan espectaculares, ni aves tan raras como las que ponen uds. claro que no tengo ni la habilidad ni el equipo que me gustaría jejejeje. Todas estas fotos la hago en mi finca de limoneros de Campotéjar Baja, junto al trasvase, y la de aves acuáticas en los humedales de campotéjar, unos embalses que depuran el agua por decantación para riego, que se ha convertido de ZEPA.

----------

embalses al 100% (25-nov-2016),frfmfrfm (24-nov-2016),HUESITO (24-nov-2016),Los terrines (24-nov-2016),perdiguera (24-nov-2016),titobcn (27-nov-2016),willi (25-nov-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias Pablo, en Murcia también hay buenos bichos.
El cernícalo es mu frecuente por aquí.
Un saludo.

----------

